# Billige Teichrandgestaltung



## kingman (17. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
Ich baue gerade an meinem Teich und möchte nun gerne die schwarze *hässlige*Folie am Rand
verschwinden lassen.
Ich kenne zwar die Ufermatten,aber ich finde die sind ein wenig teuer!(ca 40-50€)
Ich denke dass müsste doch billiger gehen,wohmal die ja ein wenig künstlich aussehen !
Die zu belägene Fläche wäre ca 11-12m lang(lieber 12m damit es nicht zu klein wird!)
 
Morgen werde ich noch den derzeitigen Zustand ab knipsen
Vielen Dank für Antworten!

Ps:Am Rand ist ein kleiner wall von vlt 10-15cm(ist zum ausgleichen)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Das ist einfach!
Mach´s so wie in der Skizze 
und nach einem Jahr weisst du nicht mal selber mehr,
wo die Wiese aufhört und der Teich beginnt!


----------



## kingman (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Peter!
Leider habe ich noch einen kleinen Wall zwischen Erdboden und Folie(ca 10-15cm hoch,dient zur ausgleichung des Erdbodens!)
Und die folie fällt sehr steil ab,ich denke nicht das der kies dort hält.
Ich mache morgen mal aktuelle Fotos!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi Kingman!
Du kannst das natürlich auch so machen, nur wachsen wird da nix.
(So schaut bei mir 50% vom Rand aus!)
Von technischen Lösungen wie Pflanztaschen oder so würde ich Abstand nehmen:
Die gehen genau dann flöten, wenn´s am Besten aussieht!


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Von technischen Lösungen wie Pflanztaschen oder so würde ich Abstand nehmen:
> Die gehen genau dann flöten, wenn´s am Besten aussieht!



Hi,

das ist so nicht richtig - wenn man anständige nimmt, z.B. von NG aus dem gleichen Material wie die Ufermatten, geht nix flöten, weil die nicht verrotten. Man muss halt nur für eine anständige Befestigung sorgen!

Kokos oder sowas ist natürlich Murks, weil es verrottet.


----------



## sternhausen (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo schwarzer Peter
.....du machst ja teilweise deinem Namen alle Ehre 
....eigentlich hatte ich den Eindruck, dass dir die Natur und Tierschutz ein großes Anliegen sind 
.....nur deine Empfehlungen belehren mich eines besseren.
du empfiehlst den Einbau von Eisenbahnschwellen und Telegrafenmasten 
...du weißt ja hoffentlich schon, dass dieses "Material" nicht mehr verbaut werden darf und hochgiftig ist 

des weiteren ist auch deine andere Empfehlung in der Skizze nicht wirklich eine 100% Lösung, denn schneller als einen lieb ist wird die Folie zugewachsen sein und dann ist nichts mehr mit Kapilarsperre. Bei deinem großen Teich mag das vielleicht nicht so ins Gewicht fallen, aber bei normalen "Durchschnittsgartenteichen" kann dadurch ein großer permanenter Wasserverlust auftreten

deine weitere Aussage hat ja Else schon berichtigt, wenn du das richtige Material verwendest geht nichts flöten.:smoki

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Die NG Teichtaschen passen allerdings leider nicht zum Thread Titel. 
Wie so oft im Leben.... gut und billig geht selten einher. 
Alternativ haben hier im Forum einige Leute Pflanztaschen aus Rasenteppich selber genäht, das verrottet auch nicht, ist halt etwas aufwendiger und man sollte den Rasenteppich vorher sehr gut spülen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Ich muss da jetzt mal schnell meinen Senf bzgl. Kapillarsperre dazu geben. Ich denke, das Thema wird überbewertet. Ich habe jetzt schon an mehreren Stellen Gras von außen über die Folie (obwohl tx. 5cm drübersteht, in den Teich hinein wachsen, oder dieses lästige __ Gundermann-zeugs :evil und ich muss sagen, ich merke keinen Unterschied puncto Wasserverlust. Voriges Jahr, als der Rand noch gepflegter war und nix von außen ausm Teich getrunken hat, war noch mehr Wasserverlust, aber heuer hatten wir auch schon extrem viel Regen. Trotzdem denke ich wirklich, dass das überbewertet wird. Vielleicht wirkt sich das bei einem wirklich Miniminiteich aus, aber bei einem durchschnittlich großen Teich glaub ich einfach nicht, dass das viel ausmacht. Meine ganz persönliche Meinung und statistisch natürlich nicht haltbar oder beweisbar, weil Stichprobe viel zu klein


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Ein Teich und billig - das passt meist nicht so gut zusammen, ohne dass es nachher massiv Ärger gibt, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal, das ist eine Lebensweisheit, die sich meiner Erfahrung nach immer wieder bestätigt. 50 Eur für die Ufermatte finde ich auch nicht zuviel, zumal sie unverrottbar ist und du lange  Freude daran hast. Und sie sieht keineswegs künstlich aus, reib mal Sand rein, da siehst du nichts mehr von der Ufermatte und die Pflanzen finden optimalen Halt darauf, so dass sie bald bewachsen ist und alles ganz natürlich wirkt!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Also ich seh das wie die Dany - alles eine Frage des Maßstabes:
Den Soßentropfen am Tisch kann man mit einer Serviette aufsaugen - die Badewanne nicht.
Wenn man nicht mit großem Querschnitt saugt, 
sondern nur das, wo´s halt ein bissl drüberwächst, macht das gar nichts.
In meinem Teich stehen schon 4 ... 5 m hohe Weiden - was glaubst du, wie DIE saugen
und ich füll praktisch nie nach (na gut, bis auf´s Dachwasser).
Meinen Teichrand sieht man dabei absolut nicht mehr - das ist wie ein natürliches Ufer.
Die Folie mit handgeschlichteten Bruchsteinen notdürftig abzudecken,
passt nicht in die Landschaft, wo wir leben und
hat mir auch noch nie gefallen.

Was die Schwellen betrifft:
Bei der Eisenbahn liegen die zu Millionen rum;
wenn man da schön alte bekommt, dann sind die SEHR sauber und nicht sichtbar imprägniert:
Die sind schon aufgrund ihres Materiales langlebig - Mahagoni!
(Jetzt bin ich auch noch ein Tropenholz-Umweltsünder!)
Dieses außerst zweckmäßige Material UNTER der Folie zur Teichrandbefestigung zu nehmen,
ist nicht nur mehr als bewährt, sondern hält auch ewig, weil´s im Knochentrockenen liegt.
Was soll daran schlecht sein?

Dagegen finde ich PVC-Folien mit Ablaufdatum, 
die in der Herstellung extrem gefährlich und giftig sind,
im "Betrieb" Weichmacher abgeben, die krebserregend sind,
nach 10 ... 12 Jahren ausgetauscht werden, weil sie versprödet und undicht sind 
(ok, ok, vielleicht mag´s ja MANCHMAL ältere dichte geben)
und dann umweltschädlich entsorgt werden
als WEIT umweltrelevanter an!


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ............
> Was die Schwellen betrifft:
> Bei der Eisenbahn liegen die zu Millionen rum;
> wenn man da schön alte bekommt, dann sind die SEHR sauber und nicht sichtbar imprägniert:
> ...


*
Hinweise zur Gesetzeslage in Deutschland !* 



> Verwendungsbeschränkungen von Holzschwellen
> 
> Holzschwellen sind durch die Imprägniermittel und durch Rückstände aus dem Bahnbetrieb eine Gefahr für Gesundheit und Umwelt. Sie müssen daher als gefährlicher Sondermüll betrachtet und entsprechend entsorgt werden. Seit 1991 unterliegen sie entsprechenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften und Verwendungsbeschränkungen. Mit der Festlegung dieser Beschränkungen wurde unter anderem auch die bis dahin häufige Verwendung preisgünstig erworbener gebrauchter Holzschwellen im gewerblichen Landschaftsbau und durch Privatpersonen (etwa in Schrebergärten) unterbunden, wo Schwellen als Stützmauern, freistehende Sichtschutzwände, Sitzgelegenheiten und ähnliches verwendet wurden.
> Imprägniermittel
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahnschwelle
http://www.umweltlexikon-online.de/RUBwerkstoffmaterialsubstanz/Teeroelverordnung.php



> Im Bereich des Chemikalienrechts ist zu unterscheiden, wann das Inverkehrbringen und die Verwendung erfolgt ist.
> Vor Oktober 1991 war das Inverkehrbringen und die Verwendung nicht verboten; demzufolge lag auch kein Verstoß gegen chemikalienrechtliche Vorschriften vor. Eine Anordnung, gestützt auf das ChemG kann also nicht erlassen werden. Hier muss ggfs. eine andere Rechtsgrundlage her z.B. Immissionsschutzrecht, allgemeiner Gesundheitsschutz, Boden- oder Gewässerschutz (so ist z.B. der Stoff Benzo(a)pyren als ein erheblicher Bestandteil der in den Teerölen enthaltenden PAK stark wassergefährdend).
> 
> Nach Oktober 1991 war das Inverkehrbringen und die Verwendung von Bahnschwellen im privaten Bereich generell verboten; d.h. es besteht seitdem potentiell die Möglichkeit einer Anordnung nach § 23 ChemG. Hiernach kann die zuständige Behörde im Einzelfall Anordnungen treffen, die zur Beseitigung festgestellter oder zur Verhütung künftiger Verstöße gegen das Gesetz oder gegen die nach diesem Gesetz erlassenen Rechtsverordnungen notwendig sind.
> ...


http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme54/article2017629.html


> Grundsätzlich wurden die Verwendungsmöglichkeiten von Bahnschwellen seit 1986 in der Gefahrstoff- und seit 1993 ergänzend hierzu in der Chemikalienverbotsverordnung geregelt. Durch die Vierte Verordnung zur Änderung der Chemikalienverbotsverordnung (vom 13.08. 2002) wurde Abschnitt 17 (Teeröle) neu gefasst. Parallel hierzu wurde am 15.08.2002 die Altholzverordnung verabschiedet und rechtskräftig. Für die Verwendungsmöglichkeit von Bahnschwellen ergaben sich hieraus die folgenden Rahmenbedienungen:
> 
> * Bahnschwellen die vor 01.04.1992 verbaut wurden, haben Bestandsschutz, dürfen aber nicht weiter- oder wiedergenutzt werden.
> * Ab 01.04.1992 durften keine Bahnschwellen mehr an und durch Private abgegeben und verwendet werden.
> ...



besonders nett ist die Abgrenzung von der OW zur Straftat geregelt

gut wenn man aufmerksame Nachbarn hat .........


da ich selbst ein paar Jahre unter der Folie zwischen PF und Teich eine Schwelle
hatte (ist verjährt ! ) 

kann ich sagen ,
dass die bei noch intakten Schwellen immer vorhandenen Ausdünstungen die Folie vorzeitig altern lassen

übrigens genauso wie bei "kesseldruckimprägniertem" (nicht verbotenem) Holz

und soo "knochentrocken" ist es unter der Folie im Randbereich (auch bei funktionierender Kappilarsperre ) nicht ,da die Folie als Dampfsperre wirkt und an ihr immer Kondenswasser entsteht was zurückläuft .

einfach zu testen ! 

mfröG aus Weimar

schöntagauch


----------



## bergi (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Wer sagt denn, dass Bahnschwellen aus Mahagoni hergestellt werden  ?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Im Handel bekommt man heute als Alternative Gartenbauschwellen in Fichte kdi, Lärche oder Bongossi. 
Bongossi dürfte auch sehr lange halten... passt aber zum Thema "billig" nun überhaupt nicht und ist zudem nicht nur wegen der langen Transportwege umstritten. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Torsten_78 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo erstmal,

ich finde es toll, da möchte gerne etwas wissen, wie er was machen kann und dann bekommt er eine Liste von all den Sachen die einen auch nicht weiterhelfen. Ich selbst bin auch auf der suche nach einem geeigneten Teichrand, da ich auch die Matten benutz habe und ich muss sagen, es geht mächtig viel Wasser verloren und es sieht auch nach Jahren nicht wirklich schön aus.

Wenn ich was gefunden habe, was mir zusagt, sag ich es auch weiter.

Schöne grüße aus dem nassen NRW


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Servus Torsten

Herzlich Willkommen

Wenn bei Dir durch die Ufermatte viel Wasser verloren geht, dann funktioniert die Kapillarsperre nicht.
Am Ende der Ufermatte muß die Folie höher als der Uferrand/Wulst senkrecht in die Höhe stehen 

Stell uns mit Foto mal den Uferrand vor ... auch deinen Teich


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Halt! Das versteh ich jetzt auch nicht 
Die Ufermatte ist eine Matte mit einer doch ziemlich saugfähigen Oberfläche. Viele schmieren sie noch mit Sand ein, damits natürlicher aussieht. Das hängt dann doch überhaupt nicht zusammen mit der Kapillarsperre bzw. der dahinter/darunter liegenden Folie!?!?! Ich hab das auch schon beobachtet bei einem Abschnitt wo ich Sand (Spielsand) auf die Folie gestreut hab genau an der Grenze Wasser/Luft. Das saugt das Wasser an wie nur was! Auch wenn der Sand keine Verbindung hat zum umliegenden Land, also die Folie noch viel weiter geht. Kapier ich nicht. Bitte sagt mir, wo da mein Denkfehler liegt....

Und zu den Bahnschwellen: Huch! Das dürfte dann in Ösiland (noch) nicht so sein, denn es gibt wirklich haufenweise alte Schienenstrecken, die nicht mehr benutzt werden und die Schwellen liegen trotzdem noch herum. Ob die allerdings imprägniert sind....
Aber  ich hab vor ca. 20 Jahren meine Gartenhütte mit Carbolineum imprägniert oops
Ich wusste damals nix davon, dass das so giftig is. Hat mir die Oma meines damaligen Freundes empfohlen. Wenns heiß wird in der Hütte, dann riecht man es heute noch...


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

[OT]Hallo Torsten , 

herzlich Willkommen. 
Ich gebe Dir vollkommen Recht, das es natürlich viel schöner wäre, wenn jemand eine Frage stellt und schon wenige Stunden später ist eine ganze Liste mit Lösungen parat. Leider ist es nicht immer so einfach, denn was was der eine mit gutem Gewissen vorschlägt, hat der andere vielleicht lange erprobt und schlechte Erfahrungen. Durch die Diskussion wirds aber sicher noch den einen oder anderen Hinweis geben. Die Frage steht ja noch nicht mal 24 Stunden im Forum ! Also nur Geduld  [/OT]

So ganz ohne Tipps ist der TE aber nun auch nicht. 
Wenns untergregangen ist, gerne noch einmal der Hinweis statt der Ufermatten Rasenteppich nehmen. Ansonsten kann man nehmen: Steine Dachpfannen Wurzeln, Baumstämme, Ziegel usw usw ... was man so in die Finger bekommt. 
Wenn 50 Euro eben schon teuer ist, aber die Ansprüche hoch sind dann muss man sehr kreativ werden

Ich würde mal die Bilder hier im Forum durchstöbern, da gibts doch tausende Ufer anzuschauen, von hässlich bis sehr schön und kreativ aber nicht unbedingt teuer  

Hier z.B. sind schon tolle Beispiele zu finden 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15099

Die Suchfunktion bringt oft erstaunlich tolle Sachen zu Tage ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Servus Dany, Servus Torsten

Bilder/Skizzen sagen mehr als Tausend Worte 

 
Denkt Euch den Ufergraben weg, statt dessen geht die Folie nach dem Uferwall gleich senkrecht in die Höhe ...
Habe ich mir von Annett ausgeborgt 

 
So kann man auch ein Ufer ausführen

Kapillarwirkung an einem Stein .... das Wasser zieht sich dank Staub/Schmutz 5 cm in die Höhe


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Bild 3 sagt genau das, was ich meine. Es ist wurscht, ob du die Folie hinten noch 1cm oder 5m drüberstehen hast. Der Sand/Staub zieht dir das Wasser raus und über diese dünne Schicht verdunstet es recht schnell, aber ich meine, die Menge hält sich da in Grenzen, denn auch an der gesamten Oberfläche verdunstet Wasser. Jedes Pflanzerl, das ausm Wasser raussteht (__ Rohrkolben, __ Froschlöffel, __ Lilien, __ Seggen usw. usf.) verursacht eine Kapillarwirkung.
Meiner Meinung nach marginal und sowieso unvermeidbar.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Ich noch mal .... Hab die falsche Skizze hochgeladen 

 

So jetzt die "Richtige" mit Ufermatte

Sorry für das versehen .....


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Dany ... ich denke wir reden an einander vorbei .... 

Torsten hat vermutlich die Ufermatte über den Uferwulst liegen ohne ein Kapillarsperre am Ende gegen das Erdreich außerhalb des Teiches gebaut.
Dadurch zieht die Ufermatte richtige Mengen des Teichwassers aus dem Teich und es versickert außerhalb im Erdreich.

Deine Staub & Schmutz-Ablagerungen auf der Folie über den Uferwall ziehen auch ein bisserl, aber nicht diese Mengen, wie du richtig schreibst.

Torsten hat vermutlich einen sehr guten Docht eingebaut 

Richtig gebaute Kapillarsperren habe die Folie immer am Ende senkrecht stehen


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Servus

Hier noch ein Link zur Ufer/Teichrandgestaltung

und noch einer

Viel Vergnügen beim schmöckern


----------



## Bibo-30 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

hi
von mir auch noch ein Link zur Ufergestaltung, im Basiswissen 

da sind wirklich viele Varianten und Möglichkeiten drin


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Danke Bianca

Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Link .... hervorragend beschriebene Ufergestaltung


----------



## Bibo-30 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

bitte Helmut  

@ Kingman.....ein Name wäre nett 
Alternativ zu den Pflanztaschen würde vielleicht auch einfaches Flies gehen? Wenn Du daraus einfach Taschen nähst?  Das weiß ich aber nicht....kann auch sein, das die garnicht halten...


----------



## Eugen (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hey
dieser Thread ist für mich ein typisches Beispiel, wie versucht wird einem neuen User zu helfen, ohne gleich das "Stuhlbein" auszupacken.
Allerdings geht es hier halt nicht um Fische und deren Haltung.

Drum spiel ich mal hier den "advocatus diaboli" :

All diese Bemühungen von Usern - hier und in etlichen anderen Threads - wären überflüssig, wenn man von vornherein nicht immer diese Baufehler machen würde.
Steilufer mögen in der Natur - geologisch od. strömungsbedingt- desöfteren vorkommen.
Beim Gartenteich bringen sie nur Probleme.

Die billigste Teichrandgestaltung ist eine vernünftige,flach auslaufende Uferzone.
Hat Peter übrigens schon in #2 geschrieben.
Alles andere ist unnötiges Flickwerk.


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*



Eugen schrieb:


> .........
> Alles andere ist unnötiges Flickwerk.



naja ..........

außer 
man hat keinen Platz 

oder 

einen Plan ! 

mfG


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi,

oder ein Grundstück am Hang von dem man maximal 25 m² Meter für den Teich nutzen kann, und dennoch so viel wie möglich Volumen bekommen möchte...

MfG

Jochen.


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo,
Wow so viele Antworten!
Vielen Dank dafür!
Wie viel kostet den so der qm Rasenteppich?
ist bestimmt auch nicht billiger,oder?
@Eugen
Ja,leider ist mein Teich schon angelegt und das kann ich im nachhinein nicht mehr ändern!
Hier noch aktuelle Bilder:
       
Keine Angst,der Filter ist nur zur bewegung.
Er wird später hinter dem grünen busch stehen und in den Bachlauf münden!
Beim Bachlauf die grüne Folie weg denken!
Vlt kann man mir jetzt *leichter* Tipps geben
Vielen Dank für Antworten
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Philip,
jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du an der Seite vom Haus wegwärts von der Folie
minimum noch 30 - 50 cm Luft.
Da könntest du noch eine richtig schöne Flachzone hinmachen.
Auch zur Seite wo der Filter steht hast du ja noch genügend Luft bzw. Folie übrig.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, was mir viel mehr Sorgen machen würde ist der Baum der
ca. 20 cm vom Teichrand weg ist. Hängst du sehr an dem Baum?
Mein Vorschlag wär ( ich weiss den willst du nicht hören):
Nochmals Wasser raus - Folie raus, den Baum fällen und den kompletten Wurzelstock
ausgraben. Dann überall eine vernünftige Flachzone (50 cm Tiefe) hinbauen minimum 30cm eher 50 cm breit.
Dann kannst du auch deinen Teich anständig bepflanzen.
Und nun zur Ufergestaltung, Hinweise hast du ja schon genügend bekommen.
Ich bin ein Ufermattenfan, und die 40 - 50 Euro würde ich investieren.
Kunstrasen ist in meinen Augen auch nur Pfusch, vor allem wächst da nichts an.
So jetzt kannst du dir denken, der spinnt doch, aber das ist halt meine Meinung wie
ich die Teichgestaltung bei dir machen würde.
Anbei ein Foto von meinem Teich mit Ufermatte und Ufergraben.
LG Markus


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Rasenteppich gibts ab ca. 2 Euro je QM ... vielleicht kannst Du Reststücke auch preiswerter ergattern. 
Von den steilen Ufern wurde Dir aber schon Anfang des Jahres von mehreren Leuten abgeraten. 
Da wird es auf  Dauer noch mehr Probleme mit geben. z.B. abrutschen der Erde hinter der Folie.
Oder hast Du da was gemauert, wie seinerzeit empfohlen wurde ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Bibo-30 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

hi
Ich sehe das wie Markus....da ist noch viel Folie für eine schöne flache Ufergestaltung vorhanden


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi Markus und Bianca
Den Baum würde ich gerne stehen lassen.
Wegen genug Folie,die Folie liegt auf einem Wall der ca 10-15cm groß ist und zur ausgleichung des Erdbodens dient!(Ich weiß ist ziemlich viel!)
Wie sollte ich dass den machen?Sollte ich probieren den Wall du entfernen und dann?
Also ich wüsste nicht genau wie ich dass machen sollte
Ps:50€ sind für mich nicht zu viel,ich wollte nur erfragen ob es vlt eine Billigere Lösung gibt.
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Bibo-30 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

hallo Philipp
anstatt die Folie über den Wall zu legen....einfach den Wall etwas weiter "rausziehen und die Folie Oberkannte Wall enden lassen...






so erhälst du eine Flache Zone, die du schön bepflanzen kannst


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Biancas
Ja ich denke das wird gut aussehen,werde ich gleich mal an einer Seite ausprobieren
Bin jetzt mal im Garten 
Mfg Philipp


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo,
In etwa so?
 
 
Bloß was ist dann mit der Kapillarsperre?
Sorry wegen den Blättern usw.
Skimmer ist noch unterwegs


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Wenn du von der Erdseite her jetzt Steine, Wurzeln etc. gegen die Folie lehnst, so dass sie nicht direkt auf der Erde aufliegt, sondern direkt hochsteht, dann dürfte das die Kapillarsperre sein. Und Pflanzen würde ich dann nicht allzudicht an den wall pflanzen, damit sie diese Sperre nicht überwinden können bzw. du mußt halt ab und zu mal Kontrollgänge machen.


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Ahso oke verstehe!
Aber die Ks. dient ja auch um das Wasserniveau auszugleichen oder sehe ich das falsch?
Wenn ich also eine Ufermatte über die Folie lege müsste diese ja sehr viel Wasser aus dem Teich saugen,oder?
Ps:Ich denke ich werde mich für eine udermatte entscheiden!So teuer ist die auch nicht und es sieht gut aus!
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Die Ufermatte muß etwas kürzer sein als die Folie, dann kann sie kein Wasser aus dem Teich saugen. Später wird ja eh alles etwas bewachsen sein, selbst wenn man stellenweise etwas grün durchsehen sollte, würde das eher natürlich wirken.
Ich habe meine Ufermatte bei eb.. gekauft, da gibts auch mal preiswerte Teile.


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Maja,
Ja da würde ich sie auch kaufen würde 2,90 den qm kosten.
Sollte ich wircklich Steine hinter die Folie machen,bringt das etwas?


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Servus Philipp

Schau mal in dem Link unter # 2.3 = "naturnahes Ufer"

Besser erklären kann man es nicht


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Philip,
eine Kapilarsperre gleicht keinen Wasserstand aus, sondern ist nur eine Trennung
vom Wasser im Teich mit dem Mutterboden, damit der Mutterboden kein Wasser aus
dem Teich zieht.
So wie du das jetzt gemacht hast gleicht das schon fast einem Ufergraben mit
Uferdamm. So kann man das schon machen.
Aber ich zeichne dir noch eine andere Möglichkeit auf was du machen kannst.
So habe ich das auch bei mir gemacht, ich habe für den Ufergraben eine separate
Folie genommen, damit gewinnst du noch Platz im Teich für die Flachwasserzone
und hast eine separate Pflanzzone im Ufergraben.
LG Markus


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo,
@Helmut
Das sieht doch mal gut aus!
Sehr schöner und langer Beitrag!
@Markus 
Achso also ist das nur eine Trennung!?
Dann könnte ich ja die folie waagerecht hochklappen und hinter der Folie größere Steine Platzieren,oder?
Hier ein paar Bilder:
Ein unbekannter Besucher 
 

 

 

 

 
Ist es ok wenn ich hinter die Folie größere Steine mache und dann vorne alles mit Kieseln und Pflanzen auffülle?
Sorry wenn die Bilder nicht richtig scharf sind.
Mfg PHILIPP


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*



bergi schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass Bahnschwellen aus Mahagoni hergestellt werden  ?
> Gruß,
> Stefan


Kannst lachen, aber gibt´s: 
Billigste: Tanne
Standard: Eiche
Edel: Mahagoni
Konnt´s auch zuerst nicht glauben, 
dass die roten Späne wirklich tropisches Edelholz sind,
hab´s aber erfragt und bestätigt bekommen:
In Sonderfällen (Weichen, Gleisbremsen, ...) kam da Mahagoni rein.

Nichts desto trotz beuge ich selbstverständlich mich dem Gesetz, 
denk jetzt nicht genau nach, WANN exakt ich die Schwellen bekommen und beerdigt habe,
gehe davon aus, dass das VOR dem Stichtag war
und werde sie fürderhin nicht mehr öffentlich empfehlen.

Grundsätzlich ändert das aber nix an der erprobten und für gut befundenen Methode,
die Kanten von Steilufern abbruchsicher zu befestigen.
Bei mir sind das immerhin insgesamt an die 30 m nahezu senkrechtes Ufer,
davon ca. die Hälfte schnurgerade und bis zu fast 4 m tief.
Da wäre ich sehr traurig gewesen, 
wenn die Mutter Natur mittendrin eine Bucht reindesigned hätte!
(Die Erdanker, damit der Telegrafenmast ... äh ... der Lärchenrundling nicht reinplumpst,
hab ich nicht eingezeichnet, kann sich aber sicher jeder vorstellen.)


P.S.: Ausbuddeln werd ich meinen Sondermüll doch nicht.

P.S.2: MEINE Ufer sahen schon nach wenigen Monaten sehr natürlich aus!
(Natürlich die linken - nicht die Steilen!)


----------



## Bibo-30 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

hallo Philipp
ja schon nicht schlecht 
wenn du die Zone noch etwas gerader bekommst.....vorne Steine hin, dann Substrat, Pflanzen rein (dann brauchst du auch keine Ufermatte) und hinten halt hochstellen mit Hilfe von Steinen, Dachpfannen, Holz, KG-Rohren???....so in der Art...





hatte die Beschriftung vergessen


----------



## kingman (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

@Bianca
Kann ich als Substrat Kies nehmen?
Mfg


----------



## heiko-rech (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Kingman (Steht irgendwo dein Vorname?)

schau dir mal die Bilder in meiner Galerie an. Da sind welche vom Teichbau mit nakter Folie und von diesem Jahr. Ich habe mir auch erst nach dem Teichbau Gedanken zur Ufergestaltung gemacht und habe entsprechend nachgebessert. Ich habe die "teuren" Ufermatten genommen und bin sehr froh darüber. Von den Matten sieht man nach einem Jahr eigentlich nichts mehr. Ich habe sie ausreichend bepflanzt und mit __ Moos aus dem Rasen besetzt. Einges hat sich dann auch von alleine angesiedelt. 

Ich habe auch einen versuch mit Kunstrasen hinter mir und war nicht sonderlich begeistert. Die Verlegung war nicht der Hit und die Fasern lösten sich. Die Ufermatten von NG lassen sich prima verarbeiteun und sehr gut bepflanzen. Ich baue keinen Teich mehr ohne Ufermatten.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Phillipp,
irgendwo anders haben wir schon mal ein paar Beiträge getauscht... .
Deine Idee, die Folie nicht als Berg und Tal zu gestalten, sondern langsam ansteigen zu lassen, ist gut. Wenn der höchste Punkt der Folie einige cm unterhalb des beabsichtigten Wasserstands ist, dann hast Du schon mal die erste Hürde genommen (denn überall, wo die "Kapillarsperre" durchbrochen wird, muss das Wasser nach oben steigen = Förderhöhe, die den osmotischen Druck reduziert oder kompensiert.
Wenn Du also hinter dem Wasserspiegel das "Gelände" ansteigen lässt und die Folie oberhalb des Waserspiegels auf "Erdhöhe" abschneidest, ist die ganze Sache gut.  "Hinter" die Folie noch ene Steinreihe, Kiesel, oder eine Befestigung - und Du kannst sogar Wurzeln und Ausläufer von Pflanzen mühelos abtrennen, die von außen aus dem Teich "trinken" wollen (siehe unter der Suche "Kapillarsperre" bei StefanS).
Der Trick ist somit nur, den Teichrand mit Substrat aufzufüllen, und Pflanzen einzusetzen! Scheinbar hört der Teich ein paar cm vor dem Folienrand auf. Um den Rand besser zu kaschieren, pflanzt man hinter den Teich das Gleiche noch mal. Leider brauchen diese meist viel Wasser, und damit sind wir beim NG-Filtergraben, und dem Tenor vieler Rückmeldungen hier.
Oder Du schaust bei KarstenS für die Alternative "überstehender Rand". Kostet freilich etwas mehr, vor allen Dingen eigene Planung und Arbeit.


----------



## bergi (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Kannst lachen, aber gibt´s:
> Billigste: Tanne
> Standard: Eiche
> Edel: Mahagoni
> ...



Hallo Peter, 
man lernt eben nie aus - sorry mein dummes Gelächter .
Sind diese Weichen-Mahagoni-Schwellen denn wirklich irgendwo erhältlich?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Um Gottes Willen: 
Die dürfen von Gesetes wegen WEDER gehandelt NOCH eingebaut werden.
Ich bin doch kein Dealer!


----------



## Pammler (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

So hab ich das: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19537/page-3 , ab # 27. Statt dem Pvc kannst du einem Erdwall machen. Die eb.. Ufermatte ist voll OK, die hab ich auch! Das Prinzip Funzt ordentlich! Hier paar Fotos:


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

moin Philipp
du kannst Kies nehmen, oder Sand, oder ein Sand-Lehm Gemisch
Wie soll denn die Gestaltung um den Teich rum werden? Danach würde ich die Randgestaltung wählen.
Ein "Sandufer" zB sieht schön aus, wenn es mit noch etwas Sand "weitergeht" oder mit einer Holzterrasse zB
Wenn Du ein Beet als Umrandung haben möchtest, würde ich vielleicht Kies nehmen....
Bei einer gepflasterten Terrasse....keine Ahnung....
Sei Kreativ :smoki wie soll das Gesamtbild nachher aussehen....?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Philip,

wie ich sehe, hast Du (ähnlich wie ich auch) den Rand aufschütten müssen. Vor einer Woche habe ich zum zweiten Mal nacharbeiten müssen, weil sich alles m a l wieder gesetzt hat. Mein Rat an Dich: Entweder die endgültige Randgestaltung bis ins Frühjahr verschieben (jetzt nur provisorisch) oder diesen Erdwall so befestigen, dass es dem Wasserdruck standhält (Beton o.ä.).


----------



## kingman (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo,
@Pammler
Ich denke ich mache einfach hinter die Folie Steine,wird wohl das leichtestes sein!
@Bianca
Also aussenrum weis ich noch nicht genau,vlt kies 
Vlt. könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?
@Ellen
Also am Rand habe,ich zumindestetens,fast garkein Druck.Ich kann die Folie Mit der Hand nach oben drücken!
Mfg Philipp mit 3 pp


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Ich hab ein paar Bilder gemacht, wo man sieht, 
wie Schwarzer Peter´s billger Teichrand in der Praxis aussieht.
(Im vorletzten Bild ist der Folienhochstand ca. dort, wo der Gartenschlauch liegt.
Genau weiss ich´s auch nimmer - da müsste man graben.) 

Man muss vielleicht dazusagen, 
dass mein Ziel nicht so ein geschleckter Japanischer Teich
mit gebürsteten Bruchsteinen am Ufer ist,
sondern ein Naturteich mit Anleihe an einem Augewässer.


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

sehr schön, Peter! Am ersten Blick auf den verkleinerten Bildern sah es wirklich aus wie ein wilder Teich  gefällt mir. Ach, so viel Platz müsste man halt haben *seufz*


----------



## Pammler (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*



kingman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Pammler
> Ich denke ich mache einfach hinter die Folie Steine,wird wohl das leichtestes sein!
> @Bianca
> ...



Hier mal noch paar Bilder: Steine müssen nicht, die Folie am Steingarten werd ich nach dem Setzen nächste Jahr noch abschneiden. Außenrum ? guck mal.


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

oh wow Torsten
das sieht total toll aus 
da kann ich ja für meinen Umbau noch Ideen klauen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Philipp,

das ist einfach meine Erfahrung mit ungewachsenem Boden. Er verdichtet sehr langsam, durch Erddruck, Wasserdruck und natürlich durch Witterung. Ich hab leider zu schnell alles schön haben wollen und hab den Rand bepflanzt. Wie gesagt, alles wieder raus, den Wall erhöhen und wieder bepflanzen. Das Ganze zweimal. 

Torsten: Superschön ist Dein Teich geworden. Frage: Wie ist das mit dem Hang, wenn es regnet. Wird die Erde nicht in den Teich gespült? Und ich neige voller Bewunderung mein Haupt.... ICH WILL AUCH NEN FROSCH.....


----------



## Fördemann (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo Kingman, bin selber am Teich-Bauen (unter MiniTeich)  aber büschen was weiß ich auch, durch Freunde..  "Der Virus lebt"  -lach-   Zwei Tipps für fast Null Kohle, wenn Du dran kommst=  entweder besorge Dir ein Tarnnetz von BW/ Polizei/ Zoll  oder nicht mehr zur Fischerei taugl. feinmaschiges Fangnetz...   Das befestigst Du außerhalb des Teichrandes und läßt zum Wasser hin ca. 30- 40cm offen, zum Wickeln...   Eine Mischung zu gleichen Teilen  "Seramis"  o.ä. Tongranulate mit Sand und Lehm  drehst Du in die überhängenden Netzteile ein und setzt da in die Maschenöffnungen Wasserlilie, __ Schilf (kleinwüchsig) und gaaaaaaanz geil Reispflanzen- Ableger ein...    Garantie!  Du siehst nix mehr vom Teichrand, gibt keine Wasserverschmutzung und das Reisgras ganz besonders sind wunderschön aus und rausch gemütlich im Wind !  

Ich hoffe, daß ich Dir helfen konnte...   
P.S.  Du kannst die Netze auch einfach mit Lava-Kies füllen...  (denn hast Du aber Fremdpflanzen und mußt gel. das Wasser reinigen..  :evil )
lieben Gruß von Fördemann


----------



## Pammler (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Frage: Wie ist das mit dem Hang, wenn es regnet. Wird die Erde nicht in den Teich gespült? Und ich neige voller Bewunderung mein Haupt.... ICH WILL AUCH NEN FROSCH.....



Voll Verwunderung hab ich festgestellt, das selbst der starke Dauerregen nix abgewaschen hat. Ich habe auch viele __ Bodendecker dort angepflanzt, aber die werden erst nächstes Jahr so richtig zu Geltung kommen. Und Wenn doch was abwäscht, hab ich ja noch Kies zwischen Hang und teich, außerdem meine Minitrockenmauer hält auch noch einiges auf. Unter dem Kies sind Reste der Ufermatte, so kann ich den überschüssigen Dreck leichter entfernen und das Unkraut wächst nich so unkontrolliert.

__ Frösche hab ich bis jetzt 7 kleine und einen großen gezählt. Die hüpfen immer so lustig ins Wasser wenn man zum Teich kommt. Sie kamen von ganz allein.


----------



## kingman (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hallo,
Also bei mir wäscht sich auch nichts weg  wieso!
Ich wollte euch kurz auf dem Laufendem halten:
Am Freitag holten wir ca 5 Säcke Rhein-Kies  a 20kg.
Übers Wochende konnte ich leider nichts am Teich machen da ich bei Bekannten Übernachtete.
Dann Heute,Montag,
dachte ich mir,als ich den Kies ansah,wieso nicht ohne Ufermatte,müsste ja auch so gehen,oder?Ja!beten)
Nach 20min sah es dann so aus:
         
jetzt kommt aussen noch weiße Steine an den Wall und zwischen die Folie noch Steine.
Die Pflanzen habe ich von einem Freund der auch einen Folienteich hat,also nicht wundern warum sie schon so groß sind
Apropos,was für welche sind es überhaupt?
in den Bachlauf kommen noch ca 4Säcke Kies.
Die schwarze Folie ist,bis auf den Rand,nicht mehr zu sehen
wisst ihr wie ich das jetzt mit dem Rand lösen kann?Einfach noch ein wenig Kies drauf und dann hinten Kappilarsperre und dann abschneiden?
Vielen Dank für Antworten!
Philipp


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi Kingman!
Die Kapillarsperre ist KEIN eigenes Bauteil, 
das ist ganz einfach der senkrecht aufgestellte Rand der Folie,
die man, wenn dann alles GANZ fertig ist,
bündig mit dem Boden abschneidet:

Kostet nix, 
braucht kein Material
erfordert keinen Platzbedarf
und ist völlig unsichtbar.
P.S.: Nur wenn die Folie SEHR dünn ist, kann man sie über einen Hartplastikstreifen klappen.


----------



## kingman (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi Peter
Also sollte ich die Folie gerade stellen und dann einfach abschneiden?
Wie könnte ich die restliche Folie bedecken?
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Majaberlin (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Ich würde die restliche Folie nach innen (zum Teich hin) leicht überklappen, den Rest abschneiden und noch eine Lage Steine draufgeben, damit man nichts mehr sieht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Das einzige, was man bedecken könnte, wäre die SCHNITTFLÄCHE der senkrecht stehenden Folie
und DEN 2 mm breiten schwarzen Streifen sieht man nach kürzester Zeit nimmer,
oder kannst du auf meinem Foto oben einen erkennen?


----------



## kingman (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi Peter
Sollte ich es dann so machen?
 
Mfg Philipp


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi Philipp!
Keine Ahnung, wie du das meinst:
Wieso hast du eine Folie IM Teich und heraußen noch einen Folienstreifen???

Bei meiner Skizze ist das Dunkelrote die Folie 
und die steht aus mehreren guten Gründen am Rand senkrecht
und liegt dann waagrecht, dammit der Kies nicht abrutscht.
Dessen Oberfläche kannst du dann natürlich mit einem Gefälle machen!


----------



## kingman (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi Peter
Ich habe doch einen Wall von ca 10cm 
deshalb.
Steht am anfang!
Sieht man vlt auf den Bildern
mfg Philipp


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Hi Philipp!
Wozu hast du denn den Wall?
Schaut das nicht mords unnatürlich aus?
Ich wollt´s eigentlich so flach wie möglich hinkriegen!
Aber wenn´s sein muss, machs´s halt so wie ich´s  im Anhang gezeichnet hab,
aber der Wall kann selbstverständlich auch außer- oder innerhalb des Feuchbereiches sein!


----------



## kingman (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Der wall ist zum ausgleichen des Bodens!
Unnatürlich?Schau auf die Bilder
Mfg Philipp


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Billige Teichrandgestaltung*

Na, schaut´s halt unnatürlich aus,
musst du´s eben ordentlich zuwachsen lassen.


----------

